# [Deleted - please read the forum rules before posting]



## kamsau (Aug 20, 2013)

[Outside 45 day limit - please repost in a few days - see red date, top of forum - DeniseM]


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 20, 2013)

nothing wrong with your request except the dates.  See the big red date saying you can't request anything in this forum beyond October 4.  The rules of this particular one are for 45 days or less.



> Last Minute Rental Cut-off Date
> You may offer or request last minute rentals with start dates no later than:
> *October 04, 2013*


----------

